# Best holding blind for your buck



## Mark S (Jan 2, 2019)

Recommendations?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

One his antlers can't shred?🦌🦌🤔😬


----------



## Mark S (Jan 2, 2019)

Tobias said:


> One his antlers can't shred?🦌🦌🤔😬


Hehe!


----------



## Windjammer (May 29, 2014)

Mark S said:


> Recommendations?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark



Mark,
I have both the Magee and the Zinger blinds. 

Zinger: very light weight, and I think the "panels" that fold down are a nice touch. It lacks some durability, but that is the trade-off for the physical weight.

Magee: very strong, the radio pouch is a great feature (radio, winger transmitter), and the stakes are very strong. Only downside is it is heavy.


----------



## Mark S (Jan 2, 2019)

Windjammer said:


> Mark,
> I have both the Magee and the Zinger blinds.
> 
> Zinger: very light weight, and I think the "panels" that fold down are a nice touch. It lacks some durability, but that is the trade-off for the physical weight.
> ...


Perfect thanks. I will go with Magee. Dont really care about the weight.


----------

